# Total Recall: Actionreiche Making Of-Szenen zum SciFi-Remake



## PCGamesRedaktion (9. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Total Recall: Actionreiche Making Of-Szenen zum SciFi-Remake* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Total Recall: Actionreiche Making Of-Szenen zum SciFi-Remake


----------



## TheClayAllison (9. August 2012)

Sehr geil. Hier sieht man deutlich den Unterschied zu den deutschen möchtegern Filmen ala Uwe Boll. Die schauspielerische Leistung ist einfach beeindruckend. Man muss bedenken, dass die Szenen sehr oft wiederholt werden außer bei den Explosionen und Specialeffects die müssen sitzen. 
Auch wenn dies ein Remake ist, obwohl es nicht auf dem Mars spielt und es keine 3 Titten zu sehen gibt wird der Film ein Erfolg. Die Trailer dazu sind schon mal sehr bombastisch. Die Lichteffekte und Atmosphäre erinnern mich sehr an Mass Effekt 3  Freu mich drauf.


----------



## Mothman (9. August 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Auch wenn dies ein Remake ist, obwohl es nicht auf dem Mars spielt und es keine 3 Titten zu sehen gibt wird der Film ein Erfolg.


Waaas? Was soll denn das dann noch mit Total Recall zun tun haben!? Nicht auf dem Mars kann ich ja noch akzeptieren, aber keine 3 Titten, das geht garnicht!  

Ne, mal ernsthaft: Wieso nicht auf den Mars? Wo steht denn das? Das ist doch ein Haupt-Teil der Story. Oder haben die im Remake einfach nen anderen Planeten genommen (einen fiktiven)???
Ist doch sonst kein Remake, wenn man die Story ändert.^^

EDIT:
Okay, hab gerade gegoogelt: Es geht tatsächlich nciht zum Mars.


----------

